# The Main Event; Shinearama and Mirror Finish Details Wet Sanding Course 8th Jan 2012.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Wet Sanding Course of the Month!!!!!*

Ok guys, after a great year doing different courses ranging from our Back to Basics, DA Courses, Advanced Courses and the Wet Sanding Course, I am pleased to announce that Sunday 8th January 2012 will be the date for the next course. 
*
The objective for the day will be Orange Peel Removal by Wet Sanding both by hand and machine. My BMW will be the car used. The fiinish people want to achieve in their cars has moved up a level and wet sanding is really the only way forward, you will have a go from initial sand through the different papers to polishing out the finish and refining, this is definately a course not to miss.*

*We are going to offer a super duper price this month of only £45 per person.*

*Looking at the agenda;*

Proper washing technique.

Claying and tar removal.

Orange Peel removal using hand sanding, blocking and machine.

Removing sanding marks using both rotary and DA system to get the finish as flat as possible, the ultimate next stage in paint restoration.

Applying LSP products.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking then remainder due on the door.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Shiney Phil from Shinearama can also demo an alloy wheel refurb if anyone would like to see.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. There is a Mc Donalds 5 mins away for people wanting a breakfast on the way in.

The Shinearama shop will be open throughout the day, and I believe Phil is planning a few specials for the day, plus if you need your alloys done have a word with Phil.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List.

Confirmed Places
1. mike g
2. Jbirchy
3. craigblues
4. indydulay
5. soapysuds
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 
11.
12.

Reserve
1. 
2. 
3.

Cheers
Steve & Phil

*Some pictures from the class we ran recently at Shinearama in Altrincham, everyone had a great day and learnt a lot.*

Very nice and makes a great noise.








The boys get together for some claying.








Some taping up.








Foxx giving the Meguiars system a test.








Before Compounding with the MF Pads, this was on manky car.








After, the guy had never used a machine before.








A few of the chaps having a go.








Shiney Phil from Shinearama doing some rotary demos on the bonnet.








Few guys wanted to try the rotary.








Finished engine bay pictures, came out well as it had never been done in 14 years.








Not bad at all, 7 minutes with the DA pad system.








Finished shots, the car looked really good and everyone had a good go with different machines and polishes.


----------



## mike-g (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi

Please reserve me a place - how do I pay the deposit?

As for the day, I would like to be able to see/use the main alternatives re machines as I've yet to purchase one and also cover the basics re machine polishing. I would also be very interested in the alloy wheel refurb demo.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Mike
Deposit for £20 to [email protected] via Pay Pal as a gift please.

Cheers


----------



## mike-g (Oct 3, 2011)

Deposit sent

Regards

Mike



Mirror Finish Details said:


> Hi Mike
> Deposit for £20 to [email protected] via Pay Pal as a gift please.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers Mike.

Come on guys you know you want to book............

Perhaps a little wet sanding on my Beemer may entice a few.


----------



## pgarner528 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd like to join you, but I am already booked up that day. Possibly a bit too close to Christmas ?

Hopefully I will be able to do the next one.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I'd love to join you, I came to your Feb class at Cool Tints and i feel i've learnt a lot, but i'd like to further enhance my skills.

Will you still go ahead if you've got such low numbers?

Paypal to your email address for £20?

Jon


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Any more news Steve?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I forgot about the Epic Beard Action™ I had going on then. maybe I should grow it back...

We're looking forward to a fun day and meeting more DW members, so make sure to reserve your place and we'll see you there ^_^


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool, i definitely want to reserve my place, just wanted to confirm it with Steve and arrange to send my deposit!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Can I put my name down please, it sounds like fun!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

craigblues said:


> Can I put my name down please, it sounds like fun!


PM on its way.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> PM on its way.


Now that was quick!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

craigblues said:


> Now that was quick!


I was just reading it and it popped up :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

craigblues said:


> Can I put my name down please, it sounds like fun!


Top man! All the way from Kidderminster! You'll have a great day, very informative and you will learn a lot!



Mirror Finish Details said:


> I was just reading it and it popped up :thumb:


Sent my deposit this morning Steve :thumb:


----------



## -kane- (Dec 1, 2011)

whats post coad for this event?

i was reading the thread and u have put 8th of dec 2012 by the way...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

-kane- said:


> whats post coad for this event?
> 
> i was reading the thread and u have put 8th of dec 2012 by the way...


Cheers mate, changed.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Deposit sent.

Transaction ID #3XT106713R5419907

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

craigblues said:


> Deposit sent.
> 
> Transaction ID #3XT106713R5419907
> 
> Looking forward to this.


Cheers fella, thread updated and confirmed.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

-kane- said:


> whats post coad for this event?
> 
> i was reading the thread and u have put 8th of dec 2012 by the way...


Post code is WA14 5DW

Cheers


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Thread updated, if you want to learn about the basics of wet sanding then this is the course!!!!


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Steve could you put me on the list please?

After learning shed loads from your previous course this is a must especially as I need to get rid of all that orange peel in my Audi ;-)

Many Thanks

Indy


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

indydulay said:


> Steve could you put me on the list please?
> 
> After learning shed loads from your previous course this is a must especially as I need to get rid of all that orange peel in my Audi ;-)
> 
> ...


Will do Indy, cheers.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Will do Indy, cheers.


Thanks Steve

Deposit sent to PayPal address further up in the thread


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers fella.

Plenty of spots left.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

hi ,i'm trying to sort something out at work ,so it may be a last minute job ,if i come shall i pay on the day .


just don't want to mess you about with refunds if i can't get the time off:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Might pop up to show my face and have a brew


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

davewhitt said:


> hi ,i'm trying to sort something out at work ,so it may be a last minute job ,if i come shall i pay on the day .
> 
> just don't want to mess you about with refunds if i can't get the time off:thumb:


No problem at all, see you there if you can make it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Some places left for Sunday.


----------



## soapysuds (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you please add my name steve?

Deposit sent.

Transaction ID #9XA26859PR5346241


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

soapysuds said:


> Can you please add my name steve?
> 
> Deposit sent.
> 
> Transaction ID #9XA26859PR5346241


Cheers Bud.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds a great day, always wanted to do this hope lots of photos to follow....:wave:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

james_death said:


> Sounds a great day, always wanted to do this hope lots of photos to follow....:wave:


Plenty of pics, why not come along????


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bit up in the Air for me, If i can i will..... Im sure much enjoyment will be had....:wave:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

It will, im really looking forward to it, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

This should be an excellent day, looking forward to it. Got to get up mega early for a Sunday.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

craigblues said:


> This should be an excellent day, looking forward to it. Got to get up mega early for a Sunday.


You have buddy! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Was a really good day, looking forward to the next one. Just need another car with orange peel!!!!


----------

